# Roll call Cory [email protected] DSO



## Shin-Diggin

Who all going next month???


----------



## berto

Im gonna be there


----------



## Hotrod

Not us


----------



## kyle2601

I refuse to pay for these high dollar concerts anymore. They got way to greedy for me and start having concerts every other weekend and that bit them in the *****$ bigtime and they expect us to be loyal customers. I will ride out there on off weekends and when the Bandits come out but that is all for me.


----------



## Shin-Diggin

It's an extra 15 bucks then normal right?


----------



## Hotrod

Same here as Kyle said. Also to add the park owner and all her Drama drove alot of good people away. F that park for the time being


----------



## Shin-Diggin

So should I ask for the Joey discount when I pay! haha 

I ain't going to hang out with the owner anyways!


----------



## dabossgonzo

*maybe*

I can't get their site to load, what date is this? 
Shin-diggin you get your bike back together?


----------



## Shin-Diggin

Sept 6th!

My bike is at Baytown ATV. I havent heard back yet from them but it should be fixed this week or next. Then I am gonna park it in the garage and not ride it( so I don't break it) until the concert.


----------



## dabossgonzo

*Friday*

The 6th is a Friday that might be a lil rough for me to make but I will try.


----------



## kyle2601

it cost me 45 to go out there plus food/drink and then buy fuel for my rv, so that's another 30 gallons of fuel, plus fuel for both rzrs and then fuel for my truck and not including 12 tires on the ground plus breaking or drowning anything.
I figure just to go ride for the weekend I spend well over 300-400 bucks just to spend 2 nights out there. 
My problem with this is that both owners are greedy as hell and they are not putting money back in the park as it should be. I know them personally as Joey does to and we have had many talks about this subject with the owners and it's always "coming".
I am tired of hearing about rv hook ups coming!!! I can actually go all the way to river run and spend the same amount and ride a whole better park. It is BS to me. If they want to improve that park they need to Hire Grumpy to come fix it. 

My last trip out there was a total disaster on my bike and we were not looking for mud. We wanted to ride. Here is a picture of what happened to me trying to completely avoid this mud hole. The hole was over 6 feet deep. They knew about it and still have not fixed it. I talked to Larry and Charlotte about it and they said they knew about it. 

My problem is that their daughter cares about nothing but how much money she can suck out of that park and that is it. If she wants to roll big like River Run or Gator run she needs to put forth more effort in customers wants/needs.


----------



## kyle2601

This does not include a pic of our Buddy Ricks 4 seater 900xp on it's lid in the same hole trying to go around it. Luckily he let his wife and kids out before he went.


----------



## Shin-Diggin

Man that hole is gnarly!

I don't include fuel, beer, and food cost into something like this cause those are gonna be things I spend money on no matter what I do. Besides last time I pulled out the smoker at the house and invited the family over----heck this is gonna be cheap compared to that haha. 

Guess I am lucky I just gotta haul a lowboy with 2 sportsman on it. Trying to figure if I wanna camp out in the parking lot or just limit my self to a couple beers and leave a lil earlier then I normally would.


----------



## Shin-Diggin

it's been awhile since I have been to dso. I didn't see anything like that. I like to ride trails nothing like that for sure.


----------



## kyle2601

Yeah when I first got into 4 wheelers, Thanks HOTROD, You *****$HOLIO..... I rode hard and went through every hole. Now I Have two side x's and I first rode mine like I stole it, Now just trying to keep from fixing something every trip. I like to trail ride now, more technical stuff. I don't have far to drive to DSO or RR anymore with not living in Arkansas now and being back in Pearland so if I get to stand around in the woods a while and drink some beer all the better. Not tearing stuff up. My girlfriend actually turned around in hers when she saw me do this hole and so naturally I had to turn around so I drove off out in the trees and made my own trail. Just tired of kyendall and hunters **** with this park. Don't get me wrong, they are good people deep down and love to hang out with them but they need to wake up. That particular trail is at the beach. If you leave the beach and go back towards camp the first trail to the right along the river. I jumped in that hole to help my buddy out and sunk over my head in it standing straight up. It was so bad Ricks dog jumped out and said screw it and walked back......


----------



## Shin-Diggin

its for sure no fun being stuck in one spot for hour or so. I enjoy trails with mud puddles not mud holes!


----------



## Hotrod

That's he same hole that took out my new ranger crew transmission when it filled up with water lol. Never ever any improvements! Plus they get drunk all the time and try and run a business, doesn't work


----------



## berto

**** I haven't seen that hole!!

I usually have a good time, except last weekend trying to leave. That parking lot is a mess! We had tie 2 rangers together to get our buddy's truck to hard ground.


----------



## INTOTHEBLUE

berto said:


> **** I haven't seen that hole!!
> 
> I usually have a good time, except last weekend trying to leave. That parking lot is a mess! We had tie 2 rangers together to get our buddy's truck to hard ground.


A few weeks ago we went when it was raining off and on Saturday. Me and a friend went out and it was funny watching all the two wheel drives trying to pull trailers. It was like people watching at a boat ramp. I got nervous about getting out then the ole Cummins idled to the road no problem. I want to go out to Xtreme next time it rains. I had fun there. First and last time I went to Xtreme was when I should have worn waders. Joey witnessed that lol


----------



## Hotrod

I took this trail all the tme when headed to the beach. Any time it held water it was only 6 to 12 inches deep. I was leading a group of people, I said let me get their tires a little muddy. Dropped of in this hole and sunk my Ranger


----------



## Shin-Diggin

Some one should at least put a sign there!!


----------



## Tail'in around

it cost me 45 to go out there plus food/drink and then buy fuel for my rv, so that's another 30 gallons of fuel, plus fuel for both rzrs and then fuel for my truck and not including 12 tires on the ground plus breaking or drowning anything. Yep I know the feeling expect breaking and drowning everytime I ride. I figure just to go ride for the weekend I spend well over 300-400 bucks just to spend 2 nights out there. Def. know the feeling there
My problem with this is that both owners are greedy as hell and they are not putting money back in the park as it should be. I know them personally as Joey does to and we have had many talks about this subject with the owners and it's always "coming". They are in business to make money, that is why you open a business. Not to pour everything back in it, you invest when you have room to invest. Maybe they do, maybe they dont
I am tired of hearing about rv hook ups coming!!! Then dont bring your RV and ride for the day like alot of others do. I can actually go all the way to river run and spend the same amount and ride a whole better park. I am trying to figure out how this is possible. It is BS to me. LOL If they want to improve that park they need to Hire Grumpy to come fix it. Hell yeah

My last trip out there was a total disaster on my bike and we were not looking for mud. We wanted to ride. Here is a picture of what happened to me trying to completely avoid this mud hole. The hole was over 6 feet deep. They knew about it and still have not fixed it. I talked to Larry and Charlotte about it and they said they knew about it. Thats what happens when trucks are allowed. This is not the only park with holes like that and you dont have to put a tire in it to find out how deep it is. 
My problem is that their daughter cares about nothing but how much money she can suck out of that park and that is it. Is this true or just opinion If she wants to roll big like River Run or Gator run she needs to put forth more effort in customers wants/needs. I would not put Gator Run and customer wants/needs in the same sentence unless there is a big event.[/QUOTE]

So to make sure im understanding this correctly. They don't know how to run a business correctly but have some how managed to stay in business just a hair longer than the drainage ditch in Alvin did. If they keep running the park the way they have been then everyone is gonna just quit going and find another park bash the h*ll out of correct. Sounds like if some on here got together and started a park and managed one it would bring people for miles and no one would have anything to complain about. I vote you guys open a park and it would be perfect and keep everything in tip top shape and no one would have any complaints at all. I'll come ride and tell you everything i hate about it too.


----------



## gsmith77523

ill be there


----------



## Shin-Diggin

Heard back from the shop. Front diff is toasted---new one was 1100. Found a rebuilt one of Craigslist in porter for 340. Hope it works.


----------



## Shin-Diggin

Update: I read the flyer wrong. Concert is Saturday night. 

Still waiting to see if my bike is gonna be ready to roll yet!


----------



## Ducatibilt

I think there is some confusion here maybe? 

I just checked his tour schedule on his website and it shows he will be at River Run on Aug 31 and at DSO on Sept 7.


----------



## berto

Ducatibilt said:


> I think there is some confusion here maybe?
> 
> I just checked his tour schedule on his website and it shows he will be at River Run on Aug 31 and at DSO on Sept 7.


Your right. Next weekend.


----------



## Shin-Diggin

The flyer starts pricing for Friday night the 6th that where I got confused. Actual concert is Sat the 7th. Sorry for all the confusion.


----------



## Shin-Diggin

did anybody make it out?

We got there about 4 and left just before midnight. Has a blast. Good crowd for the most part. Parking lot was soup sandwich for sure!

A few people were rapping out there pipes and running around with bright *** light bars during the concerts. The kind of people that wear flat bill hats I am sure!


----------



## berto

Couple of us made it out there. 

We left before the concert though. I've never understood why those ***** run around with their light bar on.


----------



## grasshopper

We made the trip down. Had a good time. First time at DSO. Not sure who the first singer was but it was pretty funny when he said he was about done and somebody yelled out "THANK GOD".


----------



## Hotrod

Shin-Diggin said:


> did anybody make it out?
> 
> We got there about 4 and left just before midnight. Has a blast. Good crowd for the most part. Parking lot was soup sandwich for sure!
> 
> A few people were rapping out there pipes and running around with bright *** light bars during the concerts. The kind of people that wear flat bill hats I am sure!


Yup, last time at Kyle Park. The trucks started revving their engines for like 30 minutes. Gave some of us a exhaust head ache. We were blocked in, never do that stuff again. Down South Offroad has some true idiots, including the drama queen owner. She doesnt tolerate fighting, but was rolling on the ground with a girl in our group last time


----------



## Shin-Diggin

HAHA you get any pics of the cat fight hotrod?


----------

